# Blanton's Straight From the Barrel



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry about the sideways shot, can't upload it if I rotate it. My uncle sent me this bottle, I had never heard of this bourbon before, but it is really smooth and tasty. Great with most cigars!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

They had a Blanton Cigar at the RTDA


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Sweet Jesus that looks tasty :dribble:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Daver3283 said:


> Sorry about the sideways shot, can't upload it if I rotate it. My uncle sent me this bottle, I had never heard of this bourbon before, but it is really smooth and tasty. Great with most cigars!


You have a really nice uncle with excellent taste in bourbon. Please add me to the waiting list to be his nephew.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Blanton's is my absolute favorite bourbon...very nice!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks yummy!!!!


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

B-e-a-utifull


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

That looks damn good! I hope you enjoy it with a fine cigar Dave.


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Frank, who made the Blanton cigar? I have never had that bourbon either but will definitely add it to my list of must try.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Tasty looking Bourbon


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Don't let Doc Stogie see that! He'll be at your front door tomorrow with a glass in his hand!


----------



## elidog (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Viper139-cl (May 6, 2007)

Blantons is just plain good stuff....


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow that looks good.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

mphilipp said:


> Frank, who made the Blanton cigar? I have never had that bourbon either but will definitely add it to my list of must try.


I don't remember who makes the cigar.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

That looks great. I volunteer to be the taste tester.


----------



## tedski-cl (May 3, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

I had a sample with a partagas short last night and almost neede a stronger cigar to keep up with the drink! Great stuff, very smooth, but at over 130 proof, it doesn't take much to make you warm and fuzzy!


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

It looks so good that I think I'm going to pick up a bottle tomorrow. This site is just horrible on my bank account.


----------

